# Want to start doing ppl's makeup (weddings, etc.)... Do I need a license?



## mzaznimpossible (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi!

I've always been good at doing ppl's makeup, and enjoy it a lot.

I was thinking of starting to do wedding makeup as a side job of what I'm doing right now, but I'm not sure if in order to do this I will need a license for this?

If anyone could give me some advice, that would be great, thanks!


----------



## tropical_smiles (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzaznimpossible* 

 
_Hi!

I've always been good at doing ppl's makeup, and enjoy it a lot.

I was thinking of starting to do wedding makeup as a side job of what I'm doing right now, but I'm not sure if in order to do this I will need a license for this?

If anyone could give me some advice, that would be great, thanks!_

 
Very good question.  I'll love to hear what people have to say to this.  Alot of my friends want me to do to their makeup and think I should do it on the side but I never know what I need or how I should advertise to get the word on the street.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 17, 2007)

it depends on what state you live in or would do the makeup in.  some states require a license in order to do makeup.  check with your state government to see if a cosmo or esthetics license is required.  

go to beautyschoolsdirectory.com/faq/state_req.php
they will provide the contact info for your state licensing agency.  check with them to see if a license is required in your state.


----------



## martygreene (Jul 17, 2007)

erine1881 is 100% correct. you might want to check the FAQ on bridal work as well, at the top of the industry discussion main forum, as this does come up a good bit.

Most states require licensure for working on "civilians", but not on those in the entertainment industry "performers/talent". A few states require licensure either way. 

The regulations as to what sort of license you need, and what your limitations are, vary state-to-state. Your best bet is to contact your state board and find out from them.


----------

